# Protank 4 RBA



## GerritVisagie (12/9/16)

Hey guys. 
Has anyone got a little annoyance with a protank 4 RBA, where your thicker juices (Debbie does donuts) doesn't feed as well as thinner juices. 

I'm considering porting those tiny juice slots, but I'm not sure if doing so will kill my rba. 

Or is there a finely tuned wicking technique I should start trying?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (12/9/16)

must say I have had some issues but since I don't chain vape the ProTank I opted to just live with it ... If you do decide to modify it just make sure you think about where the juice might feed and make sure you think about where new leaks might pop up.


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/9/16)

That's exactly what worries me. 
Making them bigger might cause the thin juice to flood the thing.... 
And BAM, juice flows freely out the air slots.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

